# * Pics of my 3 Caribe *



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Well...I was getting sick of barely seeing any color on my Caribe due to the black gravel I had...They were just dark as hell...Not my cup of tea...I love the look of the white with the Red Belly...so I decided to switch to white gravel...Here's some pics I snapped up.

BTW...I know the pics are shitty quality...and some are blurry...My camera sucks...its only 3.1mp.









For before pics...check out my signature...and click it for the feeding vids...On to the pics:

View attachment 94181


View attachment 94182


View attachment 94183


View attachment 94184


View attachment 94185


View attachment 94186


View attachment 94187


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

lookin good there guy!!


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Sweet pics j2, now lets see another crzy feeding video.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice caribe.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

great fish :nod:


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Thanks everyone...Man I'm telling you...I love the white gravel...They changed color instantly...and their black spot shows sooo much more now...The pics really don't do them justice.



bmpower007 said:


> Sweet pics j2, now lets see another crzy feeding video.


Paitence my friend...







...I have to wait until I can score a camcorder...as my original supplier is no longer in my life...


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

your caribe are the bomb. your camera is like a log of sh*t. who ended up buying your super reds?


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

dutchfrompredator said:


> your caribe are the bomb. your camera is like a log of sh*t. who ended up buying your super reds?












Funniest thing I've heard in awhile...I know my camera sucks...I bought it like 2 years ago...and was only intended for eBay sales...which was why I didn't care if it was best...just as long as you could see the pics...I really want to buy a new one now though.

And this guy, Laurence bought my super reds yesteday.


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

i was hoping you'd see i was joking;







some people are some f*cking sensitive these days.


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 14, 2005)

very nice I went with the white substrate and love it too and like everyone else cant wait for some hungry cariba in motion.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

lewdog said:


> very nice I went with the white substrate and love it too and like everyone else cant wait for some hungry cariba in motion.


White substrate is KING...I was going to do white sand...but thats just too much of a pain...so I went simple with the gravel...And yeah...I want some hungry caribe in motion too...but its gonna have to wait for awhile.


----------



## toanluu77 (Jan 3, 2006)

nice caribe, i got a couple too. will post pic of my new on soon to share.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

u have always have nice fish dark and light











































a few questions: what sise tank are they in in the feeding video and how big are they???


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

3.1mp J2?







i am dissapointed









your caribe are niceeeeeeeeeeeee. Hey i got an idea for a vid. I was gonna try it myself but i dont know how to upload it here. I have a camquarter too but i doubt my mom would let me use it.

My idea was a softshelled turtle. I can get them at this asian supermarket ( o man do they have EVERYTHING) for like 2 bux a pound.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

You have some gorgeous cariba. I'm glad to see you switched to the white gravel. I'm not a fan of black Pygos either. I like to see their natural colors show.








~Taylor~


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

nice fish............

is that a 20 long?


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

bob351 said:


> nice fish............
> 
> is that a 20 long?


Nope...its a 40 Gallon Long.


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

nice fish. do you have pics of them with the black gravel?


----------



## Blacklotus (Aug 19, 2005)

Nice pics, tank and fish look great.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2006)

White gravel is sh*t, but its better than black and the fish look awesome!

White Sand > Natural Sand > White Gravel > River Rock > Black Gravel > Rainbow sh*t.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

JuN_SpeK said:


> White gravel is sh*t, but its better than black and the fish look awesome!
> 
> White Sand > Natural Sand > White Gravel > River Rock > Black Gravel > Rainbow sh*t.


Yeah...I agree...white sand does look the best...but unfortunately...I didn't want to go through all that trouble of washing it...and waiting days for it to settle...white gravel was just easier.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2006)

((( J2 ))) said:


> White gravel is sh*t, but its better than black and the fish look awesome!
> 
> White Sand > Natural Sand > White Gravel > River Rock > Black Gravel > Rainbow sh*t.


Yeah...I agree...white sand does look the best...but unfortunately...I didn't want to go through all that trouble of washing it...and waiting days for it to settle...white gravel was just easier.








[/quote]

True that, plus P's are messy and no one wants to have to clean a sandbed that often. Good choice


----------



## real4skate (Dec 1, 2005)

Nice looking Caribes


----------

